# Top Bar Hives Topic Thread #2



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The old Top Bar Hive thread was there a minute ago, but "closed" to replies. Now it's gone. I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Look closer at the boards, you'll notice a new forum.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson

"Linux is a Journey, not a Guided Tour" ~ Me

"Do or not do, there is no try" ~ Master Yoda

BeeSourceFAQ: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess we have our own forum now!


----------

